# Question for ladies: telling your girl friend her thong is showing



## Hurra

My wife often wears sexy thongs. The only time I get to see them is in the laundry or sometimes when she bends over. I'd like to tell her they are showing but selfish me won't because that's the only glimpse I can get. I then wonder what happens when she is at work or out with friends. Does the woman code say that if your friend is showing her butt and thong above her pants that you must tell her? 

Stupid question I know but I don't want to make her fully aware of it as it's one of my very few enjoyment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Trust me man, she knows her thong is showing. This isn't an oopsie accidental show she is putting on... You can just feel it when part of your ass is exposed. She knows you want to see it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hurra

WhiteRabbit said:


> Trust me man, she knows her thong is showing. This isn't an oopsie accidental show she is putting on... You can just feel it when part of your ass is exposed. She knows you want to see it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd tend to agree but to get her down to her thong in the bedroom is pretty much impossible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Hurra said:


> I'd tend to agree but to get her down to her thong in the bedroom is pretty much impossible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's different though. She is way exposed when there's nothing but her thong on. When it is just poking from her jeans she is less exposed but still sexy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hurra

WhiteRabbit said:


> That's different though. She is way exposed when there's nothing but her thong on. When it is just poking from her jeans she is less exposed but still sexy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. But my wife is not doing it intentionally to put on a peep show for me. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit

you don't know that for sure... assuming isn't the right thing to do at this point.

see that's the problem with so many guys. they just assume women don't know how to be subtle with their sexiness.you think she has noooo clue that seeing a sneaky peak of her thong doesn't make your tummy do flips and your nether regions tingle? she knows. 

as a woman and a woman who knows many other women...you KNOW when your thong is hanging out the back of your pants. now,if you're in an environment where it doesn't matter...then you may or may not correct the fashion faux pas...but that doesn't mean you aren't aware it is happening.
she could be dangling the bait OR she could just be too lazy to fix her damn pants.


----------



## Hurra

WhiteRabbit said:


> you don't know that for sure... assuming isn't the right thing to do at this point.
> 
> see that's the problem with so many guys. they just assume women don't know how to be subtle with their sexiness.you think she has noooo clue that seeing a sneaky peak of her thong doesn't make your tummy do flips and your nether regions tingle? she knows.
> 
> as a woman and a woman who knows many other women...you KNOW when your thong is hanging out the back of your pants. now,if you're in an environment where it doesn't matter...then you may or may not correct the fashion faux pas...but that doesn't mean you aren't aware it is happening.
> she could be dangling the bait OR she could just be too lazy to fix her damn pants.


do you have any thoughts then on how I can bring it up the next time it's showing that tells her she is hot but make it a light hearted moment without embarressing her? lol

I just want to get her genuine reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit

it's hard to make suggestions without knowing how open to sexual advances your wife is going to be. 

for me,I used to love when H would come up behind me if i was leaning over the dishwasher or bent down brushing the dog and he would put his hands on my hips and say something sexy/lame like, "I'm going to need to inspect that thong to make sure it matches your bra"(he knows I have a freakish type A habit of needing my bra/thong to match) or "you know you're looking for trouble when you're bending down showing your sexy butt like that."

but what works on me may not be her cup of tea.


----------



## Hurra

Fair enough. I may try a variation of that! Thanks for the replies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera

Hurra said:


> I'd tend to agree but to get her down to her thong in the bedroom is pretty much impossible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get this book, and start using the invitations in it.

If that doesn't work, then you're not taking good enough care of your marriage. Women won't LET you get her down to it if she's unhappy in the marriage.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Put your hands down her pants next time.


----------



## Jellybeans

Hurra, you can sigh a great breath of relief:

It is both "woman code" and "friend code" to tell your giflriend her thong is showing. This also goes for telling her that she's got lipstick on her teeth, food in her teeth, and when her bra strap is showing.


----------



## Hurra

Jellybeans said:


> Hurra, you can sigh a great breath of relief:
> 
> It is both "woman code" and "friend code" to tell your giflriend her thong is showing. This also goes for telling her that she's got lipstick on her teeth, food in her teeth, and when her bra strap is showing.


That's good. I can feel a little less guilty while I enjoy the little scenery I get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Well you are her husband. That is what you're supposed to do! As long as it's happening in your home, all good. But I'd be pissed if I went out and all of the above happened and my partner or friends didn't tell me.


----------



## Runs like Dog

It's only an issue when it obscures her tattoo.


----------



## mizzy

i think that mabe she does it cause she wants to feel sexy, she wants her husbands attention. Maybe she wants you to comment on how sexy she looks, maybe she wants you to notice her.


----------

